# Just a sneak peek from Oakley



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Flippin NICE, when can we expect to see them on the market


----------



## Garin22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have it on the books as a June release.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Flippin NICE, when can we expect to see them on the market


Yeah, what he said


----------



## Reefer (Mar 8, 2006)

I want a pair.. What is MSRP ?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Im putting some money in the little piggy bank AS WE SPEAK lol


----------



## gleeme (Jan 14, 2009)

very nice.. about time a high quality sunglass company catered to the hunting crowd!:thumbs_up


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow those are sweet


----------



## Garin22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't give MSRP out right now but it will be almost the same as the non King's versions. It should be easy to figure out.:wink:


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Time to get a pro-form coming...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gleeme (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you get them in Polarized lenses?


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll take the pair all the way on the right. Just send them to my address:tongue:


----------



## Garin22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya the Straight Jackets will be coming with a bronze polarized lens, Radar with a VR28 lens and the Flak Jacket will have the VR28 black iridium lens. Nice thing is the Radar and Flak Jacket have the replacable lens system so you can buy the extra lens you might want for your needs and change lens colors in seconds. Now I do have the honor of the first big game kill while on a R&D hunt in WY last year but it is with a rifle. I might have to have a contest for the first big game and first bow kill with the Oakley King's camo. I just might get something like that going.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

Keep us informed, I want a pair. Do AT members get first go on them?


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sharp!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they look nice but there sun glasses are like $100 up. to much for me but they are mad nice glasses.


----------



## Garin22 (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

When will they become available??? And how much???


----------



## Garin22 (Oct 20, 2007)

We are shooting for a June release date. I know it is early for hunting season but they will be going in some of the key retailers catalogs so they have to be avilable then. I am not sure about AT getting them first but what I can do is when they ship to accounts I will let everyone know they are on the way. The retailers haven't seen these images yet. You are the first to see them outside of Oakley and King's.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Awesome stuff, Oakleys are the only way to go!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Sweet glasses!

Im guessing they will run around 130-150$ 
Just like the regular shades they have do.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ohhh great. There goes another $200.......:darkbeer:

They look sweet.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Those are sweet I might have to get me a pair


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweeeeetttttt!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## achase303 (Mar 6, 2008)

Crap!!!! I just bought a black pair, $195.00, too much money to have two pair, anybody wanna buy mine so i can get a camo pair???


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I will have a pair!!

Thanks so much for the sneak peek!!!


----------



## MIhunta (Feb 20, 2009)

wow.. just when i thought my flak jackets couldnt get any nicer...


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

achase303 said:


> Crap!!!! I just bought a black pair, $195.00, too much money to have two pair, anybody wanna buy mine so i can get a camo pair???


Just get them dipped! :wink:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I want a pair of the Straight Jacket's. I will have a pair when they become available.:thumbs_up*


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

They look cool, but I cant see myself dropping that kind of coin on a pair of shades.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

They look nice Garin.:thumbs_up


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

It just so happens I'm in the market for some new Oakleys :darkbeer:


----------



## Booner1331 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love my Oakleys.....I guess I'll need another pair :shade:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome......

I need new lenses and rubbers for my old Twenty X's!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Finally Oakley gets the idea! I'm sure they are going to sell plenty of those things.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

cool but too bad oakley doesn't make a pair that fits my face... they don't make a pair with a deep enough center to fit over the bridge of my nose. I can always see around the lenses.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

I lose my glasses too much anyway but expensive camo Oakleys, I wouldn't be able to set them down or they would be gone!!!


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll stick to my Costas:shade:


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

achase303 said:


> Crap!!!! I just bought a black pair, $195.00, too much money to have two pair, anybody wanna buy mine so i can get a camo pair???


eBay bro!!! hahaha... I have a pair of M-Frames I coached with and I love them! Can't wait for them to come out!!


----------



## =Jagermeister= (Jan 8, 2008)

Sweet! I will have to snag a pair this summer. My ray ban's are a couple years old now...time for an upgrade.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

those are AWESOME


----------

